# II Daily Deals



## aka Julie (Jun 17, 2015)

The II Daily Deal for today is $10 off exchanges.

Does anyone know if this would apply to an AC exchange too.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 17, 2015)

I clicked through to the payment page and the discount did not show up for a AC exchange.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2015)

*June 18, 2015: Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION*

Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2015)

*June 19, 2015: Get 5% Off Any Cruise Vacation*

Take advantage of this great discount when booking your next sea adventure. 

Our specialist will find you a cruise to match your family's fantasy voyage.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2015)

*June 20, 2015: Get $150 Off Your Mexico Getaway*

Save on your next Getaway to resorts in Riviera Maya, Acapulco, Puerto Penasco or Nuevo Vallarta. 

Enjoy a wide array of activities, including: fine dining, boat tours, snorkeling, fishing, paragliding, kayaking, surfing, and other water sports.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

*June 21, 2015: II Gold/Platinum Upgrade 50% Off!!!*

This actually works for me, a previous but expired II Platinum Member.



> *Today's Deal: Save On Your Upgrade*
> Get more out of your membership. Upgrade to Interval Gold® or Interval Platinum® for 1 or 2 years and save!
> 
> Here are some of the many great benefits that Interval Gold members enjoy:
> ...


----------



## happymum (Jun 21, 2015)

Unfortunately mine hasn't quite expired yet, so I got this offer instead

Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!
Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer ... and get a 10% discount while you're at it. 

Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save! 

Enter DDRENEW in the promotion code box on the online renewal page.

Daily Deals Express ends today so don't miss out!
Renew!


----------



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2015)

My platinum just expired a few of days ago, this works out great!
But the code they gave me isn't working:  DDUPGRADE
Anyone else having an issue.

Could be that my regular membership expires April 2016 and I need to extend that first......


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

> *TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
> Offer available today June 21, 2015. Discount applies to 1- or 2-year membership upgrades purchased by 11:59pm EST on June 21, 2015. Discount will be applied to the Interval Gold or Interval Platinum upgrade fee only. Interval Platinum members or members with any resort restrictions that would not allow them to upgrade do not qualify for this offer. *Members with a Platinum membership that expired in the past 120 days do not qualify for this offer. Membership renewals do not qualify for this offer.* Offer is subject to the Terms and Conditions of your Individual Membership and Exchange set forth in the current Interval International Resort Directory.



If you click on the terms, you will find this info.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

mdurette said:


> My platinum just expired a few of days ago, this works out great!
> But the code they gave me isn't working:  DDUPGRADE
> Anyone else having an issue.
> 
> Could be that my regular membership expires April 2016 and I need to extend that first......



I don't think it will work for you. In this thread it was reported that if you membership expired in the past 120 days, you do not qualify. Bummer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2015)

*June 22, 2015: Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION*

Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2015)

*June 23, 2015: Huge discounts on Getaways!*

Today's Deal: Huge discounts on Getaways!
Check out these incredible deals. Getaways from as low as $197 per week!


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jun 23, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Today's Deal: Huge discounts on Getaways!
> Check out these incredible deals. Getaways from as low as $197 per week!



"As low as" means those are the studio units. Larger units cost more.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 23, 2015)

I was surprised to see 1BRs at Welk San Diego in the fall for $297.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2015)

*June 24, 2015: Exchange and get an Extra Vacation*

Today's Deal: Exchange and get an Extra Vacation
Complete an exchange and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit at your choice of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Today's Deal: Exchange and get an Extra Vacation
> Complete an exchange and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit at your choice of travel destinations worldwide.
> 
> Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!



Does anyone know how long the AC is good for? If I do this and purchase eplus, can I still trade the underlying week into my preferred resort without losing the AC?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

You can use eplus and it won't have an effect on the AC.  The AC is good for one year.  You can only search during a grid restricted flexchange.  No OGS for the AC.  The grid drops off at 14 days but the pull is still week.  It has been reported that this type of AC will not always let you see or exchange into various  2br Marriott's on the day of check in.  This was during June in Orlando.  If you are travelling in the off season, and do not need much trading power or are ok with smaller units you may be ok.

I wouldn't make a exchange just for the promise of an AC.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> You can use eplus and it won't have an effect on the AC.  The AC is good for one year.  You can only search during a grid restricted flexchange.  No OGS for the AC.  The grid drops off at 14 days but the pull is still week.  It has been reported that this type of AC will not always let you see or exchange into various  2br Marriott's on the day of check in.  This was during June in Orlando.  If you are travelling in the off season, and do not need much trading power or are ok with smaller units you may be ok.
> 
> I wouldn't make a exchange just for the promise of an AC.



So my situation is this...my Foxrun week normally gets an AC by now. It has not gotten one. We use the week and the AC for 2 bedrooms at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in June and July. We are not picky about which weeks as we live locally. Ideally I want that AC to pull either the June or July week at Lakeshore...is that not likely? Also, can I only search 59 days out? Is that what you mean by "flexchange period"? I just don't want to deposit or exchange with my Foxrun week until I get an AC and I thought that this might essentially accomplish that?? It doesn't sound like the same AC I normally get though


----------



## gerrond (Jun 24, 2015)

The AC you will get is restrictive compared to the AC you get depositing your week or ACs given to certain TS like yours. Limits you to a grid though it can be off grid depending on how far off you are searching (can be 15/30 days). The AC I got with purchasing a getaway allows me to do off grid search if 15 days out, otherwise it will be a grid search (No July for Orlando). It will be tough to find a 2 BR Marriott in Orlando within 59 days (flexchange) in summer. I tried it with my AC and I can only see the 2 BR Marriott Palms resorts in summer even tough my deposit can see 2 BR Marriott Cypress Harbour/Harbour Lake units.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 24, 2015)

gerrond said:


> The AC you will get is restrictive compared to the AC you get depositing your week or ACs given to certain TS like yours. Limits you to a grid though it can be off grid depending on how far off you are searching (can be 15/30 days). The AC I got with purchasing a getaway allows me to do off grid search if 15 days out, otherwise it will be a grid search (No July for Orlando). It will be tough to find a 2 BR Marriott in Orlando within 59 days (flexchange) in summer. I tried it with my AC and I can only see the 2 BR Marriott Palms resorts in summer even tough my deposit can see 2 BR Marriott Cypress Harbour/Harbour Lake units.



Thank you. I think that I'll pass on this then because it's not exactly what I need. I'm just frustrated waiting on the AC for my week. I have always gotten one, so I don't want to deposit yet.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Today's Deal: Exchange and get an Extra Vacation
> Complete an exchange and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit at your choice of travel destinations worldwide.
> 
> Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!




There was no extra week offer on my payment page, ugh I think I did this wrong?any ideas on how to fix this so I get the extra week...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> There was no extra week offer on my payment page, ugh I think I did this wrong?any ideas on how to fix this so I get the extra week...


Call and cancel and see if you can do it again before the end of the day.  Don't do it if you are afraid you might lose a great exchange.  You were using a regular week and not an AC, correct?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> There was no extra week offer on my payment page, ugh I think I did this wrong?any ideas on how to fix this so I get the extra week...



I tested it out on a dummy trade with an enrolled Marriott week. No option to select the Extra Week Offer on the payment page. I was thinking this was because I was trying to trade in to another Marriott week and with that there is no fee, but I also tried to exchange in to a non Marriott and I didn't get the Extra Week Offer either.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Terms and Conditions:


> A redemption fee of US$199 (plus sales tax) applies to the Resort Accommodations Certificate. Fee may vary for members residing outside of the U.S. Applicable fee will display on your certificate. Offer valid for instant Exchange and ShortStay Exchange confirmations completed today, June 24, 2015. Cannot be combined with any other Interval International offer. You will receive one Resort Accommodations Certificate per Exchange transaction. Cruise exchange transactions and Resort Accommodations Certificates do not qualify. You must be an Interval member in good standing at the time you redeem and travel using the Resort Accommodations Certificate. *Certain regional restrictions may prevent you from participating in this offer. *Certificate will be assigned to your account within 48-72 hours after confirmation takes place. Offer valid today, June 24, 2015, until 11:59 pm EST, but may be withdrawn at any time. Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel.



So it could be a regional restriction?
Did you see the little DAILY DEALS EXTRA WEEK OFFER banner before you clicked on the date for the exchange on the first page?  Did you see that on any exchanges? 

Maybe it is a Marriott DC account thing?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Terms and Conditions:
> 
> 
> So it could be a regional restriction?



Possible, I was using Orlando weeks to trade with.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just checked with a non SVN starwood and a non enrolled Branson Marriott and both were eligible.  In fact if I deposited a summer week, I could get one for depositing and another for exchanging today.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Call and cancel and see if you can do it again before the end of the day.  Don't do it if you are afraid you might lose a great exchange.  You were using a regular week and not an AC, correct?



Yes, I was using a regular week at my SDO


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Call and cancel and see if you can do it again before the end of the day. Don't do it if you are afraid you might lose a great exchange. You were using a regular week and not an AC, correct?


 

I own weeks whereby I am not permitted to directly deposit online, but instead I must contact my resort who in turn does the actual deposit.  Last year there was an AC promotion in which, because I didn't do the deposit online, no AC was added to my account.  I called up II regarding the issue a few days later and they manually added one to my account.

All this is to suggest that instead of cancelling and trying to re-do the exchange, simply call up II and explain that you should be eligible for the bonus week but the offer did not show up.  They may simply just recognize the error and manually add it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 24, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I own weeks whereby I am not permitted to directly deposit online, but instead I must contact my resort who in turn does the actual deposit.  Last year there was an AC promotion in which, because I didn't do the deposit online, no AC was added to my account.  I called up II regarding the issue a few days later and they manually added one to my account.
> 
> All this is to suggest that instead of cancelling and trying to re-do the exchange, simply call up II and explain that you should be eligible for the bonus week but the offer did not show up.  They may simply just recognize the error and manually add it.



Thank you, I'm calling now


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2015)

*June 25, 2015: Take $50 Off All Getaways*

Today's Deal: Take $50 Off All Getaways
Available For Today Only!
For today only, get a discount of $50 off your next Getaway! This is in addition to your Interval Gold? or Interval Platinum? membership discount! Travel now or travel later, the discount is still yours. 

Don't forget to select your $50 discount on the payment page.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Today's Deal: Take $50 Off All Getaways
> Available For Today Only!
> For today only, get a discount of $50 off your next Getaway! This is in addition to your Interval Gold? or Interval Platinum? membership discount! Travel now or travel later, the discount is still yours.
> 
> Don't forget to select your $50 discount on the payment page.




Dang, I was hoping I could find something I could use since I have the extra $50 from Platinum


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, I was hoping I could find something I could use since I have the extra $50 from Platinum




You don't want to save yet another $50?



> For today only, get a discount of $50 off your next Getaway! This is in addition to your Interval Gold or Interval Platinum membership discount! Travel now or travel later, the discount is still yours.




Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> You don't want to save yet another $50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I do want to save, with this deal I could get a total of $100 of a getaway if only I could find one that is close by and I could use


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 25, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Today's Deal: Take $50 Off All Getaways
> Available For Today Only!
> For today only, get a discount of $50 off your next Getaway! This is in addition to your Interval Gold? or Interval Platinum? membership discount! Travel now or travel later, the discount is still yours.
> 
> Don't forget to select your $50 discount on the payment page.



The II gods giveth and taketh away. The getaway prices for the Scottsdale/Phoenix locations I was looking at for this fall just happened to increase in price today. I'm sure it's just a coincidence! :annoyed:


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 25, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> The II gods giveth and taketh away. The getaway prices for the Scottsdale/Phoenix locations I was looking at for this fall just happened to increase in price today. I'm sure it's just a coincidence! :annoyed:


 
You should have swooped in a couple days ago when they had some fire sales on getaways.  Your bad!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> The II gods giveth and taketh away. The getaway prices for the Scottsdale/Phoenix locations I was looking at for this fall just happened to increase in price today. I'm sure it's just a coincidence! :annoyed:



Guess we shouldn't be surprised. We have seen a similar pattern in the past when they had similar sales.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 25, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> You should have swooped in a couple days ago when they had some fire sales on getaways.  Your bad!



I checked it out, not for the dates and places I was looking for.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> The II gods giveth and taketh away. The getaway prices for the Scottsdale/Phoenix locations I was looking at for this fall just happened to increase in price today. I'm sure it's just a coincidence! :annoyed:




I noticed that too?.boo too


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2015)

*June 26, 2015: Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION*

Here's the LAST Daily Deal:
Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION
Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER in the payment page to get this great travel deal!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> The II gods giveth and taketh away. The getaway prices for the Scottsdale/Phoenix locations I was looking at for this fall just happened to increase in price today. I'm sure it's just a coincidence! :annoyed:



II provided a response in the II Community related to their pricing of getaways leading up to the Daily Deal on the 25th. Prices were discounted on the 23rd, then returned to regular pricing on the 24th then with the $50 off on the 25th. Not sure how often you checked the prices leading up to the deal on the 25th?


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> II provided a response in the II Community related to their pricing of getaways leading up to the Daily Deal on the 25th. Prices were discounted on the 23rd, then returned to regular pricing on the 24th then with the $50 off on the 25th. Not sure how often you checked the prices leading up to the deal on the 25th?



Not true for the Phoenix/Scottsdale locations I was looking at.  The prices didn't change until the day when the $50 discount offer appeared.


----------

